# Finding price to sell van?



## dw1 (Sep 9, 2010)

We're considering selling out 2009 burstner elegance I 700. The problem I have is finding something comparable to establish a reasonable asking price. Can't find any previous listings on eBay as a guide. Anyone any suggestions?
Cheers
Dai


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Autotrader has a 2008 i710 I think for £49,995


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'd take what you paid for it, think about it, consider the price of the replacement, and how much it will lose over three years, re-consider selling the one you have, until the start of the 2015 season March ish, then look again at what's out there.

Whatever you decide you want for it add at least £3k to it, as the buyer will want to knock it down anyway, sell private, but private is the only way to go, I've had 3 vans from 3 different dealers each one worse than the one before, the last a total thief.


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Why not ask the dealer you bought it from ,or a dealer of that type how much they would buy it for, or how much on a sale or return basis,then use that figure to establish your selling price. Do not put a lot on top for necociation purposes, if the van is nice it will stand the price ,and if somebody asks for a discount ask them this ,are you looking to buy a deal or the best van out there? too many people put silly money on top and all it does is put genuine buyers off ,a good tip is if you can keep BACK something that is perceived to be an extra and throw that in during the deal,Good luck with whatever you decide :wink:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I've only sold three vans privately so no expert, but I got the price I wanted each time, it works for me, but it's not for everyone, you have to sell the van, not just put it up for sale if you know what I mean.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Take the price when new, deduct the vat, then take 5% of for each year,do not take it off in a one off lump sum, deduct each year's 5% separately, one after the other.This will give you a trade value.
I assume you do not need an example. :wink: 

cabby


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Cabby far be it for me to point out one glaring omission on your calculation, but you did not deduct the dealers selling commission (premium)which can and will be in line with the vat content when new, anything from 12.5% to a hefty 20% also after 28 years as a professional salesman the main thing that helps a sale is not selling but being reasonably priced (good value) and HONESTY with INTEGRITY :wink:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Well blow me down a salesman who quotes Honesty and Integrity, you must be retired now.   Pity we could still do with more of your sort. 

The equation I quoted is the standard one used by the trade to give a rough guide to the TRADE value of your motorhome. Which is what I understood the OP asked for.

A professional Driver has a many skills to learn and be proficient and qualify at his trade.

What is a professional salesman, how does one qualify for that skill.

cabby


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Cabby

A professional driver needs to know the Highway Code ESPECIALLY in respect of Zebra crossings :lol: :lol: 

(Sorry! Cheap laugh but I simply couldn't resist. Andy)


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

cabby said:


> Well blow me down a salesman who quotes Honesty and Integrity, you must be retired now.   Pity we could still do with more of your sort.
> 
> The equation I quoted is the standard one used by the trade to give a rough guide to the TRADE value of your motorhome. Which is what I understood the OP asked for.
> 
> ...


 You are WRONG cabby and I thought you would have at least admitted that, If you do not take out the dealers profit you cant possibly find the value of the product .I will take your next question as a serious one and not a cheap shot, the professional salesman has many skills to learn (1) the product knowledge which changes all the time I.E specifications (2 ) presentational skills both oral and written and physical demonstration (3) body language and people skills (4) the art of negotiation,In the 28yrs I was in the motor trade I started as a gopher,then a junior salesman, then a senior salesman ,then a sales manager, then a sales trainer , and before anybody asks, yes I was bloody good enough to be able to retire at 54 yrs young, I take the profession of salesmanship very seriously indeed. Boy was that rant or not? Sorry one qualifies by attending many courses and listening to ypur peers advice :wink:


----------



## dw1 (Sep 9, 2010)

THanks for all the suggestions: much appreciated!
Dai


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

You cannot go yet dw1, we have only had one rant so far, there must be more to come, after all rocky1968 has not commented yet. :roll: 

Yes to Daffy the question was asked in all seriousness, your answer is accepted.

But it seems that you are basing all your knowledge on just the car trade, of which many generations of my family, even back to the RED flag days,(not joking) have been involved. We were even importers of american cars.

Don't be confused by my avatar.

Also I stand by my statement as I believe in the motorhome establishment that passed on to me this rough guide. Oh and vat was not 20% then either,but we were pleased when the purchase tax was removed.   

cabby


----------



## dw1 (Sep 9, 2010)

THanks for all the suggestions: much appreciated!
Dai


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Cabby I have imported yank,jap, and even bullets (royal enfields 350cc )from india I know vat was not 20% ,but that can be the dealer mark up and if say a mh is £50,000 basic then the dealer profit on that is anywhere from say £5,000 to £10,000 before any Discount or over allowance on a p/ex, by your reckoning (or theirs) if you still only take out the vat and 5% annually then the figure you arrive at is still showing the amount with the dealer profit still in it, that can not be and is not right Oh and by the way some of the bizarre things I have taken in part ex you would not believe like £80,000 worth of vintage port, a church organ , a labrador puppy, and even a childs toy car because he wanted to help his dad buy the car, tears all round (not all salesman have hearts of stone)in the showroom, then a whip around with the boys, and we got him a porsche battery car which he picked up the same time as his dad picked up his Porsche turbo bodied cabriolet the real one :lol:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I am not going to argue with you, I am bored with this. bye.

cabby


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Sorry, but I was not argueing with you,merely DARE I SAY IT (obviously not) YOU made a simple mistake, and I cant believe your reply, so my last reply is be BORED and stay Ignorant


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Daf
Excuse my stupidity but if the original price was £50,000 then that included the dealers margin. 

So on Cabby's formula you get
£50,000
Less VAT at say 20% of pre vat value circa £8,500
£41,500
Less year one dep £2,075
Less year two dep £1,971
Less year three dep £1,873

Net value after three years £35,581

On your method this would be
£50,000
Less vat as above £8,500
Less 20% dealer margin £8,500
£33,000
Less year one dep £1,650
Less year two dep £1,568
Less year three dep £1,490

Net value after three years £28,292

Is that correct?


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Yes Jamsieboy you are correct, there are slight variations but basically that is exactely what I was trying to sayThats why its best to buy something 1 to 2 yrs old Maybe you could be my necotiator it would keep me out of trouble :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: In fairness most dealers in the car trade are happy with %10 to 15%


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

£7k, yup that's only slight innit


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> £7k, yup that's only slight innit


 And that is why folk get such a shock on the amount of depreciation on the first 1 or 2 yrs because they forget they are paying for the dealer margin. also that is why the dealer does not pay vat on the profit as the client already has


----------

